# Gastmutter



## davinchiss88

Jemand weisst, was Gastmutter auf Spanisch ist??

Danke alle.


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Im Internet habe ich "madre hospedante" gefunden. Ohne Gewähr. ;-)


----------



## jacquesvd

mannibreuckmann said:


> Im Internet habe ich "madre hospedante" (engl.: host mother) gefunden. Ohne Gewähr. ;-)


 
Frage: ist Gastmutter dasselbe wie Leihmutter (Ersatzmutter) oder ist es eher eine Mutter die auf die Kinder anderer Leute passt?

Weil ich den Begriff 'Gastmutter' nicht kenne, weiß ich somit nicht was hier gemeint ist. Eine Leihmutter wäre buchstäblich übersetzt 'una madre de alquiler' was ich auch tatsächlich im Wörterbuch gefunden habe, nebst 'útero de alquiler'


----------



## ErOtto

davinchiss88 said:


> Jemand weisst, was Gastmutter auf Spanisch ist??
> 
> Danke alle.


 
Gastmutter = diejenige die Au-Pair oder Austauschschüler aufnimmt?

¿Madre de acogida?

Saludos
Er


----------



## mannibreuckmann

ErOtto said:


> Gastmutter = diejenige die Au-Pair oder Austauschschüler aufnimmt?



@Jacques: 

Was du oben beschrieben hast, nennt man im Deutschen "Leihmutter" (a) bzw. "Tagesmutter" (b).

Übrigens: Anders als im Niederländischen muss man im Deutschen sagen, dass sie "auf Kinder *auf*passt" (also doppeltes "auf")


----------



## ErOtto

mannibreuckmann said:


> Was Jacques beschrieben hat, nennt man im Deutschen "Leihmutter" bzw. "Pflegemutter".


 
Schon klar. Die Frage war an *davinchis* gerichtet. 

In Spanien würde ich Gastmutter als "madre de acogida" bezeichnen.
Wohlgemerkt... in Spanien. In Lateinamerika wird es höchstwarscheinlich anders sein (erleben wir hier jeden Tag auf´s neue ).

Wundert mich nur, weil davinchis Profil spanisch als Muttersprache ausgibt.

Gruss
ErOtto


----------



## jacquesvd

mannibreuckmann said:


> @Jacques:
> 
> Was du oben beschrieben hast, nennt man im Deutschen "Leihmutter" (a) bzw. "Tagesmutter" (b).
> 
> Übrigens: Anders als im Niederländischen muss man im Deutschen sagen, dass sie "auf Kinder *auf*passt" (also doppeltes "auf")


 
Danke!


----------

